# Disgusted.. Some people shouldn't be allowed pets!!!!!



## CheekoAndCo

Look what I've just went and rescued 














































And this is the little darling..










How can you let any animal get into this state!


----------



## Agility Springer

Good grief, where did you rescue them from? well done, brilliant of you to rehome them :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow

OMG!!!! Thats just awful, I've never seen piggie feet like that!! 

You rescued them today? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Argent

I'm sure you can use those photos as cruelty evidence  Poor thing...


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Agility Springer said:


> Good grief, where did you rescue them from? well done, brilliant of you to rehome them :thumbup:





PurpleCrow said:


> OMG!!!! Thats just awful, I've never seen piggie feet like that!!
> 
> You rescued them today? Where did you get them from?


Longish story but yesterday my neighbours came to the door and asked if we wanted a guinea pig because his brother had just got one but didn't want it and if no one took it he was going to be dumped outdoors. So ofcourse we said yes thinking it was going to be a healthy piggie. Turn up at the house all is fine (neighbour came with me) then we go to the hutch and I notice he has a bald back. Suddenly my neighbour goes 'OMG look at his foot!!!'. He is stinking aswell and badly impacted. My neighbours are feeling awful because they were there for dinner the other night and they wish they knew about him sooner so they could of takenhim.

Bathed him and cut his nails. Also gave him some anti b's until he gets to the vet. He is eating like a horse.



Argent said:


> I'm sure you can use those photos as cruelty evidence  Poor thing...


My friend works for the SSPCA and I've put the pics up on facebook so she will see them and I'm sure she will want to take it further..


----------



## PurpleCrow

Poor guy  Wonderful that you have him now though! He can get the proper care and attention he needs - as well as the food he seems to need too! 

What has caused that on his feet? Any ideas?


----------



## CheekoAndCo

PurpleCrow said:


> Poor guy  Wonderful that you have him now though! He can get the proper care and attention he needs - as well as the food he seems to need too!
> 
> What has caused that on his feet? Any ideas?


I thought it was bumblefoot when I got him and friends who own piggies/rescues have said this too. They think it looks like poo in his foot too  He is so friendly aswell.


----------



## PurpleCrow

As you said, some people shouldnt be allowed pets!! Letting him get into that state is just cruel. 

Keep us updated on his progress


----------



## kendal

OMG how long will it be before his feet are in anyway normal again.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

PurpleCrow said:


> As you said, some people shouldnt be allowed pets!! Letting him get into that state is just cruel.
> 
> Keep us updated on his progress


I will  He's happy enough tonight eating in his cage.



kendal said:


> OMG how long will it be before his feet are in anyway normal again.


I'm not sure if his nails will ever get back to normal because we got 3 piggies with similar nails and they are still the same. His huge foot will probaly never go back to normal and may even have to get amputated! Hopefully anti b's will clean it up enough for him to be comfortable.

I would be so ashamed if someone came to take an animal from me in that state.


----------



## CreativeLC

Poor little thing, well done you for helping him.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Bathed his front feet and this came off the huge one










Disgusting  Underneath it is full of puss so cleaned it out and will keep cleaning it to stop it getting any worse. He has been eating away at his food so that's a good sign.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Good god thats awful - is it poo??


----------



## nfp20

ouch what a shame  At least he's in good hands now.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

PurpleCrow said:


> Good god thats awful - is it poo??


There is some poo on the outside but the rest is just a scab thats formed over the wound. He's been eating away happily anyway!


----------



## vet-2-b

Well done you  poor thing I hope he gets better soon and the people who did this get what they deserve


----------



## $hAzZa

That looks horrible!

He must feel better having it off, although his foot must be tender, poor fella:frown:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Just back from the vets. He doesn't have a fungal infection but has a skin infection, mites, ears are thick with wax, his bum is covered in wounds, cyst on his bum that got squeezed and cleaned and his foot is very severe bumble foot and he most likely has it starting on the other foot. He has anti inflamitries, bayril, metacam, some stuff for his ear, stuff to clean out his foot and a fibre powder because his stomach has went a bit runny. 

The vet isn't sure what way his leg is going to go until the infection has cleared up around it and the swelling so he may have to get it amputated but he hopes it won't come to that. 

Of course he peed all over the table!! His heart and lungs are fine so thats a plus for helping him get over it


----------



## PurpleCrow

Poor chap. Wonder how much longer he would have survived?


----------



## $hAzZa

PurpleCrow said:


> Poor chap. Wonder how much longer he would have survived?


Would've been lucky to live to christmas


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Not long atall I guess. Vet can't even tell if the bone is infected because of how swollen it is


----------



## $hAzZa

CheekoAndCo said:


> Not long atall I guess. Vet can't even tell if the bone is infected because of how swollen it is


Was the vet a bit taken aback by the pigs condition? I know I would be!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

$hAzZa said:


> Was the vet a bit taken aback by the pigs condition? I know I would be!


He didn't really know what to say to be honest! He's never saw anything like it in his life not even in medical books etc when he was training. It's no suprise he doesn't likehid bum being touched.. covered in cuts/scabs around 3-4 mm big. Doesn't sound big but on something the size of a guinea pig it's huge!


----------



## Jazzy

CheekoAndCo said:


> Look what I've just went and rescued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the little darling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you let any animal get into this state!


Omg the poor little piggy.  I've never seen a piggy in such a bad state of health. It doesn't take much to cut their claws. Looks like my 'Ginger' a bit too. Well done for rescuing him and giving him a lovely caring new home. :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

Jazzy said:


> Omg the poor little piggy.  I've never seen a piggy in such a bad state of health. It doesn't take much to cut their claws. Looks like my 'Ginger' a bit too. Well done for rescuing him and giving him a lovely caring new home. :thumbup:


The owners probably thought shove it in a hutch, occasionally feed it and water it, should be fine, bish bash bosh!

Well, it's not as straightforward as that, an look what the outome is!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

$hAzZa said:


> The owners probably thought shove it in a hutch, occasionally feed it and water it, should be fine, bish bash bosh!
> 
> Well, it's not as straightforward as that, an look what the outome is!


And they have thought 'lets just dump him onto someone else!' Not that I mind of course! Just shows how disposble animals are..  The women that had him at the time didn't even know they were to get veg.. Or that they need different food from rabbits.

I've emailed the pics to a few rescues for advice and by the sounds of it it's the worst they have saw bumblefoot wise!


----------



## simplysardonic

OMG thats disgusting, poor little man
I don't know whether guineas can get fly strike like bunnies can but I guess he's lucky he doesn't have that considering how filthy he is
I hope something's done about the previous owner


----------



## $hAzZa

simplysardonic said:


> I don't know whether guineas can get fly strike like bunnies can


Yep, they do


----------



## piggybaker

Poor little nipper, I have never seen bumble foot that bad before or infact the impacted bottom,, I bet he is sore after his visit to the vet but I bet he feels better..

please keep us posted on how he does,, he is so cute.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

piggybaker said:


> Poor little nipper, I have never seen bumble foot that bad before or infact the impacted bottom,, I bet he is sore after his visit to the vet but I bet he feels better..
> 
> please keep us posted on how he does,, he is so cute.


Gorgeous Guineas wants me to take pics once I get the ointment from them to see how it heals each day. Somehow he is able to run on his foot and has been popcorning!! I guess he has just had to get used to his foot 

Think he is going to be a cheeky chappy once he is better. Been tipping his dishes up, digging up the blankets and dragging his food everywhere


----------



## Jazzy

CheekoAndCo said:


> And they have thought 'lets just dump him onto someone else!' Not that I mind of course! Just shows how disposble animals are..  The women that had him at the time didn't even know they were to get veg.. Or that they need different food from rabbits.
> 
> I've emailed the pics to a few rescues for advice and by the sounds of it it's the worst they have saw bumblefoot wise!


Yes I was going to ask if it was bumblefoot or not but never seen it before.


----------



## RockRomantic

poor little man  read your whole thread he is a cutie and i hope he is better soon now he's with you i'm sure he'll be one cheeky happy chappy  

o o o whats his name?


----------



## CheekoAndCo

RockRomantic said:


> poor little man  read your whole thread he is a cutie and i hope he is better soon now he's with you i'm sure he'll be one cheeky happy chappy
> 
> o o o whats his name?


He is called Ginger. Our neighbour who told us about him wanted to name him because she was nearly in tears when she saw how ill he was.

When we went to the vets I wasn't really paying attention and just walked upto the reception and went 'Ginger'. Well I looked up and the receptionist had ginger hair


----------



## Petitepuppet

Omg poor wee soul:frown:.

Glad he is getting the treatment he needs. Please keep this updated. I would love to know how he is coming along.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

I am absolutely disgusted by what has happened to the poor piggie because of someones ignorance and disregard for an animals welfare! i mean...why did they even bother getting him if they werent going to look after him?  

Im so glad he has found you!!! now he has finally got a chance at a happy and fulfilling life. Please keep us updated on his progress. poor little fella


----------



## BattleKat

any news on this little guy? some updated pics would be great!


----------



## lillynharry

Those pictures were awful! So glad you rescued him!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

BattleKat said:


> any news on this little guy? some updated pics would be great!


I'll get some pics of him soon! Sorry forgot I made this post actually 

Good news is the fur has grown back, his bum has all healed up and he's putting on weight nicely.

Bad news is.. He will probaly need his leg off and he is 90% blind  Anti b's aren't working atall. It's got slightly better but then it just gets worse and so on.. He has fat deposits inside his eyes so has blind spots and ontop of that he has next to no sight.

He is such a lovely happy boy. He goes crazy when he hears voices! The vet is great. I think alot would say just put him to sleep but luckily he's one of the vets who knows even though it's a small life it's worth trying to save!


----------



## niki87

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'll get some pics of him soon! Sorry forgot I made this post actually
> 
> Good news is the fur has grown back, his bum has all healed up and he's putting on weight nicely.
> 
> Bad news is.. He will probaly need his leg off and he is 90% blind  Anti b's aren't working atall. It's got slightly better but then it just gets worse and so on.. He has fat deposits inside his eyes so has blind spots and ontop of that he has next to no sight.
> 
> He is such a lovely happy boy. He goes crazy when he hears voices! The vet is great. I think alot would say just put him to sleep but luckily he's one of the vets who knows even though it's a small life it's worth trying to save!


And this is due to neglect? Those pictures!!! Oh hun that is awful!!! How can anyone let it get that bad!!! What a beautiful boy!! Well congratulations for taking him in and offering him a second chance of life!! xx


----------



## flufffluff39

Thats awful  I love guinea pigs and people don't seem to know how to look after them properly. Like nextdoors one was locked in his hutch 24/7 and only had iteraction when being fed or cleaned


----------



## sequeena

Oh dear god!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

flufffluff39 said:


> Thats awful  I love guinea pigs and people don't seem to know how to look after them properly. Like nextdoors one was locked in his hutch 24/7 and only had iteraction when being fed or cleaned


Let's be honest.. Sadly that's what alot of guinea pigs lifes are  Buy them for the kids or whatever and just lock it up in the hutch at the bottom of the garden!



niki87 said:


> And this is due to neglect? Those pictures!!! Oh hun that is awful!!! How can anyone let it get that bad!!! What a beautiful boy!! Well congratulations for taking him in and offering him a second chance of life!! xx


Yep just total neglect. There is a chance the blindness could be genetic but I doubt it after what he has went through! He is such a loving little pig. Loves talking away. Tried to introduce him to the boys but I think he has had that much damage done to him being around other piggies scares him since he can't really see them.



sequeena said:


> Oh dear god!


Awful isn't it


----------



## niki87

CheekoAndCo said:


> Yep just total neglect. There is a chance the blindness could be genetic but I doubt it after what he has went through! He is such a loving little pig. Loves talking away. Tried to introduce him to the boys but I think he has had that much damage done to him being around other piggies scares him since he can't really see them.


Oh poor poor little lad!!! Makes you wanna cry!! Sending lots of cuddles!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## noushka05

OMG poor Ginger  how cruel to neglect an animal like that they want locking up! 

well done Laura for saving the poor little mite, i hope everything goes well with his leg and he is able to enjoy the rest of his life free from pain and discomfort in his lovely new home xxx


----------



## sequeena

How is Ginger now? What a brave boy he is :crying:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Well his foot is stil the same (no suprise really) but he is great apart from that  Has the vet on Thursday.

Last night he decided to rearange his house so everything has been moved! Not sure if stuff was in his way and he couldn't see so moved it along as he walked. I was out shopping today and when I walked in with bags he started running around looking for food


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Just took these pics for you to see 










Come any closer and I'll bite ya 










Ok.. I'll act cute


----------



## simplysardonic

CheekoAndCo said:


> Just took these pics for you to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come any closer and I'll bite ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. I'll act cute


He looks a different piggy already, amazing what a bit of time & decent care can do to an animal


----------



## sequeena

Aw bless him!


----------



## niki87

Oh what a b-e-a-u-tiful boy!!! xx


----------



## CheekoAndCo

He's going in next Thursday to get the foot cut open and remove what they can of the infection. But we haven't to be suprised if we get a call saying to remove the foot. They are going to try putting anti b balls into the foot to try heal it. So fingers crossed!


----------



## niki87

Awwww hope it sorts out soon!! Poor thing!! xx


----------



## Horse and Hound

I love my guineas! I had them all though childhood!

I started with George and Zippy (and bungle the rabbit), then we got Aladdin and Genie (I liked that film, ok) then we got Sooty and Sweep. Sweep was the last one I had who died aged 9/10!

I rescued my 2 last week from [email protected] as they were in the adoption centre. They had come into the shop with ring worm and had been treated and in the back. Now, as they were nearly 6 months old they were too old to be sold so I got them.

They are ace, I'd forgotten how fab they are. I love the noises they make and Roo is fascinated by them. I'd love to have more but I don't have the room.

One question though, I have a run being delivered for them today, but there's no grass in my garden. Do you think they would be ok outside on the decking in the run? Its just to let them have a bit of exercise each day. I can pop them in the neighbours field at the back too for some grass if I want.


----------



## zany_toon

Poor little guy!! I hope he gets on okay when he is at the vet on Thursday.


----------



## Maiisiku

Thats absolutly awful! I hope he manages to keep his foot  Poor Ginger he looks so much better since you've had him!


----------



## momentofmadness

Gnger is looking superb.. And I bet he is so glad he found you.. even if you do take him to the vet who keeps proding him..lol.. Well done.. xxx


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Well it's tomorrow he goes in. Fingers crossed when they open it up it isn't as bad as they thought it would be and also everything goes fine with the GA.


----------



## momentofmadness

Fingers crossed you you and Ginger.. xxx


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Thanks

Here is a picture of him that I just took


----------



## lauz_1982

Oh the poor baby! Can't believe how some people treat poor animals. I hope your friend will be able to take further action about it. I'm sure you'll help him recover and he'll have a lovely, happy life from now on. Well done you for rescuing him. 

Laura


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Well phoned at 12 and the receptionist said he had just came out from being operated on and the vet would phone us as she was busy with him.. So she phoned an hour later and said he's came round fine but it was alot more severe than they thought. The infection has went into a major blood vessle so they cut the infection away and had to stitch it up with tiny stiches. He lost alot of blood and they aren't sure about letting him out incase the stiches burst. If they bust then they will take the foot off right away because it would be too risky stitching it back up. So we have gave permission for them to do it without contacting us first. Ran down with some veggies for him but to phone at 5 to see how he is


----------



## magpie

Oh, the poor lamb. My fingers are crossed for him.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

He is home, well and eating away! Will update it later because I'm going for a sleep just now since I've been up so early and we have to be up most of tonight to make sure he doesn't pull out the stiches.


----------



## momentofmadness

Lets hope he is now on the road to a full recovery.. Go Ginger Go!!!! XXX


----------



## lauz_1982

Awww bless! Fingers crossed he does ok.

Laura


----------



## niki87

Hows your beautiful man today? xx


----------



## CheekoAndCo

He's great  Was just up on the worktop getting his meds and pee'd and poo'd everywhere!

Hasn't taken his dressing off and been eating well. I took food to the vets yesterday for him and that's the only reason he was allowed out because he was eating so much!


----------



## niki87

I presume then he kept his foot? xx


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Yep they kept it but there is about 90% chance it will have to come off in the future because it might not hold it's structure but then he has suprised us all so never know!


----------



## niki87

He certainly sounds like a fighter! I hope he keeps it...but whatever happens now he will definitely be more comfortable than he was! You have done amazingly with him! xx


----------



## Spook

Poor little scrap. Glad he's got a great home now!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

He is in today getting his foot off. It started dying off. It looked so well on Monday! 

Phoned the vet not long ago and they said they lost him on the table for a minute because he stopped breathing and his heart stopped too. He's on oxygen and is breathing better now. They have someone sitting with him to make sure he is ok. Fingers crossed


----------



## niki87

Oh poor little man!! That's horrible! Hope he pulls through!! Thinking of you and your little boy at this hard time! xx


----------



## momentofmadness

Ah I really hope this little man pulls through everything after all you have done and all he has been through.... Hugs and kisses and healing vibes coming your way. xxxxxxx


----------



## crofty

OMG  thankgoodness you've rescued him x


----------



## billyboysmammy

any news?

been following this thread but not replied.

Hope he pulled through x


----------



## CheekoAndCo

We got him out last night 

They decided since we know what we are doing they would give him strong painkillers and allow him home since he brightened up when we visited. He has started walking, eating, squeaking etc.

One of his eyes looks awful and the vet said it's an ulcer caused by the panic when he stopped breathing and having to quickly check his eyes to see how under he was. So it could end up being permanant but they are hopeful the drops will work. It's a small price to pay for him to be alive and well!


----------



## momentofmadness

Thats great news apart from the Eye.. But he is alive.. Lets hope he gets better and better with each day... xxx


----------



## hammy_uk

The poor thing, I'm glad he's finally found a loving home


----------



## piggybaker

not far from my thoughts little guy...


hang in there


----------



## CheekoAndCo

He's been on the couch next to me eating his dinner and talking. He suddenly just bolted and kept running around scared. I think he must have saw a shadow or something and he didn't like it. Gave up a cuddle to try relax his him his heart probaly can't take too much but he seems fine now.


----------



## gypsybitch

good god!!!! i didnt think a person could forget about an animal and leave it to rot like that, i know the money value is nothing to you as all you want is the piggy to be healthy and honestly i would want the same thing, but all the money you must of spent to get him to this stage all because 1 person couldnt be bothered to look after him or deside to give him up before it got to this stage. i know its hard for the piggy right now but, how are you? and and how are you coping with it all? it must be so hard for you to be on pins not knowing if he is going to be ok or not everytime you take him the vet.


----------



## babycham2002

What a strong brave little piggy, just been through the thread. Hes a real fighter isnt he.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

gypsybitch said:


> good god!!!! i didnt think a person could forget about an animal and leave it to rot like that, i know the money value is nothing to you as all you want is the piggy to be healthy and honestly i would want the same thing, but all the money you must of spent to get him to this stage all because 1 person couldnt be bothered to look after him or deside to give him up before it got to this stage. i know its hard for the piggy right now but, how are you? and and how are you coping with it all? it must be so hard for you to be on pins not knowing if he is going to be ok or not everytime you take him the vet.


Luckily we found a few a new vet who is very popular when it comes to rodents, reptiles etc. We were expecting it to be more expensive than our old vet.. No it's nearly half the bloomin price  The staff are much nicer too!

We are fine. Used to sick piggies just this is the first experiance of something like this. Stocked up on sweets for when we had to sit up during the night 



babycham2002 said:


> What a strong brave little piggy, just been through the thread. Hes a real fighter isnt he.


Yep it's hard to believe he basically died and came back to life! Still to make a poster for the pet shop on bumble foot. Hopefully it will have more of an impact on people once they realise it can lead to amputation!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Just to let you know Ginger got the all clear today  He does have something like dead skin at the edge of his ear but it seems to be peeling off with normal skin underneath. Hopefully that's his last ever visit to the vets!


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Wow....... Well done you..... give yourself a big pat on the back.... Hope to see you on saturday.....


----------



## noushka05

aw im so pleased, well done for saving this special little pig youre a star Laura xxx


----------



## satinbaby

omg disgusting!


----------



## billyboysmammy

I think its about time we saw a new updated pic of ginger.... hint hint


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I'll get some once he gets a bath. His stump is infected so going to take awhile to heal up because we don't want to give him GA again. Been healing very well anyway.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

This is him now :thumbup:


----------



## metame

he's looking amazing!


----------



## niki87

Wow what a transformation! He is like a different piggy! xx


----------



## emzybabe

having read this whole post through, I am so disgusted at the state of neglect this poor guys was allowed to get into, I know you probably dont want to hurt or upset his original owners but I really feel the little guys have even less of a voice than cats and dogs. We must speak out for them and prosecute where needed.

Thank you so much for taking him in and spending the time let alone money that this poor little guy has been lacking.


----------



## CheekoAndCo

emzybabe said:


> having read this whole post through, I am so disgusted at the state of neglect this poor guys was allowed to get into, I know you probably dont want to hurt or upset his original owners but I really feel the little guys have even less of a voice than cats and dogs. We must speak out for them and prosecute where needed.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking him in and spending the time let alone money that this poor little guy has been lacking.


His original owner wouldn't dare come near us because she's already had a message passed along about how disgusting it is! I've still to make posters to put up in local pet shops etc. People just don't think of hammies, piggies etc being abused but people are probaly even less likely to realise what they go through. I've spoke to my friend in the SSPCA and some piggie rescues and they've all said the owner could just deny owning him 

Money and time is never a problem when an animal needs help  We changed vet to a small animal one and they have been great. The surgery cost hardly anything and they all love him so much. It's nice to know there is vets out there that don't just care about money. He is their mini celeb :thumbup:


----------

